# Preamplificador estereo con control de tonos +PCB



## Electrofan (Feb 27, 2014)

Hace unos meses hice este preamplificador con control de tonos el cual tiene muy buena ganancia y buen sonido...en la web donde lo encontré recomiendan usar el IC JRC4558 pero yo le puse dos NE5532P que son mejores tambien lo probe con el OPA2604 y suena más hi-fi.

Los condensadores de 2200uf son de 25v, los de 1uf los puse de 50v., los demás componentes se pueden sacar de la máscara de componentes...dejo el archivo pdf del PCB.

Si alguién también lo hace suba fotos y si le hace alguna mejora compartala.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola!

Si mal no recuerdo, el PDF original es de la página Construya su videorockola, no?
Me parece que falta el circuito, solo está el impreso 

Salu2!


----------



## Electrofan (Feb 27, 2014)

Domonation...te dejo el diagrama eléctrico del preamplificador.


----------

